# table with built in lamp



## wgripp (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope this is the right board....

This is my first time posting! I'm working on a somewhat unique project in which I am making wood tops to go on top of some military water cans. These will end up as end tables for my living room =)

Once upon a time, I had end tables with built in lamps. They looked something like this:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=14225075&findingMethod=rr

They were really beautiful tables. But, being cheap, they didn't last. I ended up throwing them in the garbage.

I really want to put a lamp arm like that on my new tables. I really wish I had kept the lamp arms off of my old tables, but I was foolish and threw them out about two years ago.

Does anyone know where I can order two new lamp arms like that?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't know about ordering them, but if you check some thrift shops and yard sales, I'm sure you could find some lamps that you could salvage them from:blink:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This is strange. I have recently been thinking about the same. 

I was going to post on this board asking just what to call the lamp part. I do not even know what to call it so that I can run a google search.

Many years ago I did what you want to do. I built a new table and used a lamp part on it from an old table. I now want to replace just the lamp part as the old one is getting scroungy.

Surely there is some place to purchase the lamp part if we know what to call it.

George


----------



## wgripp (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm really, really, really regretting throwing out my old tables. At the time, I figured I could salvage the parts. But, my wife didn't want them cluttering the house, and I figured there was nothing I could really use those arms on.... that is.... until now.

The company that makes that lamp is called Wildon Home. I did a google search, seeing if I could find the Wildon Home website. I figured I could contact them directly for replacement parts, or just to get the name of that piece. However, I have only been able to find websites that sell Wildon Home products, not an actual site for the company.

Maybe you gentlemen will have better luck?

Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could configure your own parts from what's available. A quick search turned up some curved arm sections...maybe one would work.
http://login.txlampparts.com/online...Id=181&type=Lamp Arms - UNFINISHED STEEL ARMS












 







.


----------



## wgripp (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks cabinetman. Special Forces? Air Force Security Forces here.

George C, could you please post a shot of your project?

My woodworking skills are pretty sad. One of my AF buddies is helping me through this. I'm way, way, way too "particular" for this hobby and get frustrated when the wood warps just from sitting overnight =)

I don't know how you guys do it!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Wgrip, it has been awhile since I posted a picture, so hope this picture post comes out OK.

You say your are AFSF. Are you active duty? I retired from the AF in February 1982.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I did notice a couple of days ago that Lowes sells a couple of tables with attached lamps. Guess this would be a source of just the lamp parts.

George


----------

